# Help with screening code



## HKOFOID (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello! Here is one I cannot figure out for my lab tech. Does anyone know what the correct diagnosis code would be for screening for vitamin D deficiency for a patient whose mother has vitamin D deficiency? We can't find a screening code for this. Any suggestion would be great!
Thanks! 

Heather


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 28, 2009)

*screening code*

Check 82307. It's a place to start.


----------

